# hollywood jr merry go round circa 1950s maybe older



## ranoft (Jun 30, 2010)

any body ever seen these an what are they worth   its a4 child pedal go round ply wood horses on a 6 foot circle track  ranoft@yahoo.com


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sounds interesting...have any pictures to post?


----------



## walter branche (Jul 6, 2010)

used in buster brown shoe stores , in the 50,s,.. if i can find my photos of an example that is near perfect ,,i will send them to you .. one set up was sold a few years ago for 400.00


----------



## katwillie (Jul 8, 2010)

*hollywood jr merry go round*

yes...I'm familiar with them.  I have one of the horses, Ginger, in my collection.  Here is a picture of the the entire set.  Do you have one for sale?  I'm interested if you do.


----------



## ranoft (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks again walter im the one from maine you spoke with   starting new job been busy gonna get mine set up cleaned an will post pics in couple weeks


----------



## ranoft (Jul 17, 2010)

ill post pics of mine in couple weeks i believe mine is one of the best surviving examples still has origional tails on horses and for all its use has virtually no wear (thanks to pledge furniture polish twice a week} my uncle used his in shoe store in saco maine till the early 1980s  was origionally bought by greatgrand father  dont want to part with but could be swayed by serious offer thanks chris b


----------



## sspreach (Nov 2, 2011)

*I have one for sale*



katwillie said:


> yes...I'm familiar with them.  I have one of the horses, Ginger, in my collection.  Here is a picture of the the entire set.  Do you have one for sale?  I'm interested if you do.




I have a 6-horse for sale. It is in very good shape and has been kept indoors. You can view it at www.thegapchurch.com and then go to the page listing the carousel. We inherited this when we purchased the building. Let me know your offer and we can go from there. 

Steven S.
907-227-0067


----------



## ranoft (Feb 1, 2012)

*pedal go round*

havent been on in a while if you check this mt emailis ranoft@yahoo.com would like more info if still available


----------

